

Regular expressions: backtracking can kill your performance - rdcastro
http://blog.sacaluta.com/2011/11/regular-expressions-backtracking-can.html

======
willvarfar
a good link that I found via HN recently is:
swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html

